# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  It's my lucky day! :)

## Heather

It is my lucky day! I went to the pet store to get crickets today. Of course, I was walking around looking at the frogs and lizards. 

Guess what I found? I've been saying I want one, but didn't think I'd actually find one around here....

An American albino bullfrog!  :Smile:  And a male too! 

He's awesome! Such a sleek swimmer. 

I'll post pics of him after he gets settled in later today.

----------


## Bruce

Awesome!!! And this time I didn't have to instigate you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Haha! Ahhh, but you DID say go for it, as I recall  :Big Grin: . Lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

He's a strong little bugger. Can leap across the tank in one jump. Likes to dive off the waterfall. I'm going to have to make a better, lifted land area so I can deepen the water for him. He can do a complete 360' in one twist. Just awesome! Quite the athletic one  :Smile: .

Pics to follow shortly. Let's hope he eats again tonight.

----------


## Bruce

> Haha! Ahhh, but you DID say go for it, as I recall . Lol!


Ok... What I meant was I didn't have to instigate AS MUCH as I usually have to, lol!!

----------


## Heather

Haha! Nice try  :Wink: . Face it....you are my best amphibian enabler. Lol! What do they call that....ah yes, living vicariously through others, lol!!!! So, now it's your turn. Lets see...I've always wanted a female green American bullfrog, hint hint  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Bruce

Lmao!! Well we'll have to see what they have at hamburg!  And besides, my birthday is two days before, you should be enabling me! I've always wanted a phantom..  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Lmbo!!!! Hmmmm..... $20 bullfrog vs. $1000+  phantom.....you're no cheap date, lol! Just kidding, ha ha! 

Oh wait! Are YOU buying? In that case, sure, I'd love a phantom  :Big Grin: . I'd like a green cornuta too, please  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Heather

Here is my new baby....

I need to adjust his home some. He seems to want more water. I need to create a lifted land area for him. I am brainstorming ideas. 



The left side of his tank is currently darkened with extra background vinyl to give him a place to hide. The pot is a temporary hide until I can make him a nice cave. 



Ha ha! He seems to think he's not visible if he closes his eyes and ducks under the water. It's pretty funny.

----------


## Bruce

> Lmbo!!!! Hmmmm..... $20 bullfrog vs. $1000+  phantom.....you're no cheap date, lol! Just kidding, ha ha! 
> 
> Oh wait! Are YOU buying? In that case, sure, I'd love a phantom . I'd like a green cornuta too, please .


Haha!!! You wish!  :Wink:  
He's awesome though!  Has he called of you yet?

----------


## Heather

Not yet. Just swimming, swimming, swimming. He loves to swim the length of the tank. It only takes him one leg stroke to do it. Then he glides the rest of the way. Very smooth. It's cool. 

I think I'm going to remove his land section and build him a floating land dock with an incline. That way he has the whole tank to swim in but he can come out and bask too. I was thinking of either making it look like rocks, or like a large lily pad with a rock cave. If he was a female I'd make a cave with a flower, ha ha! Or I could do something similar to like a toad hut like you see in gardens. Hmmmm.....any ideas for me?

----------


## Heather

He needs a gf to call to  :Smile: . I'm surprised with all of the retf songs in this house he didn't voice his opinion, ha ha!

----------


## Bruce

I think a big toad hut would work.  Maybe you could find little floating Lilly pads for him too!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Got a cave and some aquarium plants. I'll still make the land floaty though. Got a lily pad but have to grow it. I'll have to start it in a bucket. Hopefully it will work.

----------


## Bruce

That should.  Lol you would get a live one.  Hopefully you won't kill this one  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Lol! Hey now! Just bc I'm a plant killer :/, no picking on me.

----------


## Bruce

Lol! Ohh common, you pick on me too!

----------


## macle

What a handsome frog. I love how athletic and powerful bull frogs are.

----------


## Heather

@Bruce, yes I do  :Smile: , lol!

@Macle, me too!

----------


## Heather

His home adjusted.... I think I might change the background though, looks pretty blah.

----------


## Kira Hudson

that is a good looking frog

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile: . I really like him. It's nice to have a swimming frog. I have pacmans and red eyed tree frogs. I've had firebelly toads in the past too. This guy is pretty cool.

----------


## Bruce

I know you've wanted an albino American bullfrog for a long while, congrats!

----------


## Heather

Thanks! Now he just needs a nice green & copper girlfriend  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Bruce

Girlfriends are always nice to have around, I'm sure he'd like that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

He's pretty awesome Heather. Nice job with his setup too. You're tanks are always interesting and look natural, well except for the blue aquarium gravel in this tank Lol!

----------


## Bruce

> He's pretty awesome Heather. Nice job with his setup too. You're tanks are always interesting and look natural, well except for the blue aquarium gravel in this tank Lol!


What?? You've never seen blue gravel before??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What?? You've never seen blue gravel before??


In nature? Not as much as you would think  :Wink: , but there are some really nice blue Geodes  :Big Grin: !!

----------


## Heather

Haha! I was trying to cheat and make the water look bluer  :Big Grin: . Ty!

----------


## Heather

I'm not quite happy with it yet though. Too much random blue background. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. It seems to be missing something.

----------


## Bruce

I'm sure you'll figure something out, you're really good with setting up tanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Ah, we have a croak! He sounds like a nice big rubber band  :Smile: .

----------


## Pluke

That's a nice setup Heather, one spoiled bullfrog I'd say. Glad you found what you were looking for, especially at random. That's always gratifying.  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thanks! He's pretty awesome. Such power when he jumps and swims. Yet, he glides so smoothly. I wish I had an even bigger tank for him. He loves jumping off the waterfall and swimming across. It's funny. Looks like he's training for a competition.

----------


## kmichael55

Awesome! Bullfrogs have always been one of my favorites, my mom always got tadpoles for her outdoor pond so we got to see the transformation.  I've never seen an albino, he looks really cool!! Any name ideas yet??

----------


## Heather

Tossing around name ideas. Not sure yet. 

I've always enjoyed them too. We plan to put in a pond next year. We got too busy this year. Hopefully some will come. 

I've only seen albinos in pictures. I couldn't resist bringing him home. He will remain indoors. 

He's so photogenic  :Smile: .

----------


## kmichael55

He is so very photogenic! Great shots!

----------


## Heather

Thanks! It's not hard with him. He does the posing, I just snap away  :Smile: .

----------


## sfpacman

Really nice frog and set up ! Where did u get him from? Im getting a little confused ! I have 10 albinos and Some look like yours. I bought them from two different breeders..Is the ear behind the eyes alot bigger or just a little bigger?

----------


## Heather

Hi! Thanks  :Smile: 

The females tympanum is about the same size as their eye and the males tympanum is larger. Here are some pictures... (Not my pictures. Just for examples)

Male...


Female...


A definite way to tell is when they croak,..then you have a male. Males can tend to have a more yellow hue under their chins in a regularly colored bullfrog. Of course, in an albino this is not helpful.

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile:  My buddy just did some super loud croaks. You can hear the vibration through the water when he does it. Very cool  :Smile: . I'll try to tape him if I can.

----------


## Pluke

Pictures aren't working for me.

----------


## Heather

You can't see them?

----------


## Bruce

I can see them. Pluke, try refreshing?

----------


## Pluke

Ahh, they're working for me now.. bleh, sorry. Must have been something on my end, lol.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! That's ok. I'd have loaded them a different way if you couldn't see them, for you.

----------


## NatureLady

Love the tank and beautiful little frog too! I have been wanting an aquatic frog for a while myself and maybe a bullfrog is in my future. hmmmm...

----------


## Heather

He's awesome! You'd love him. And he's awake and active during the day. He's starting to get less cautious and hangs at the front of the tank a lot. He watches my movements. So cute! He seems to be catching on that I'm his feeder. Hopefully he'll tong feed soon. Crossing fingers.

You should get one  :Smile: .

----------


## NatureLady

YES! I had an african clawed frog when I was a kid, a grow a frog kit I got for Christmas, and I had thought of getting two kits for my girls this Christmas. BUT, I love how active this guy seems.

----------


## sfpacman

To bad your not in my area ! The Bay area . I have about 10 im giving away!

----------


## sfpacman

> Hi! Thanks 
> 
> The females tympanum is about the same size as their eye and the males tympanum is larger. Here are some pictures... (Not my pictures. Just for examples)
> 
> Male...
> 
> 
> Female...
> 
> ...




Thanks . thats what I thought ! I think I'm hooked. I just picked up 5 more albinos for 25.00 for the group

----------


## NatureLady

> To bad your not in my area ! The Bay area . I have about 10 im giving away!



Shhh! Stop teasing!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

(To bad your not in my area ! The Bay area . I have about 10 im giving away!)

Ooh, I'm jealous! Ha ha! Are they wild caught or captive bred?

----------


## sfpacman

Both. for the normal type. for the albino's one guy in my area says he has 2 WC females for sale but I haven't checked them out yet.

----------


## KiwiSugar

Hi, what about glueing a glass shelf, 1/3 width, full length, of tank but about halfway up, land area up top, water underneath.
Could put plants on top level that hang sligthly over edge, dipping into the water.
he doesnt have webbed front feet which so I believe they use for climbing logs or they would be both webbed, piece of driftwood in the water  up and curved into shelf level.

----------


## Heather

Sfpacman, I wish I was close enough to purchase one. He calls everyday, I think looking for a mate.

----------


## Heather

Kiwisugar, that would be pretty  :Smile: . Thanks for the great idea.

I got home from the Hamburg reptile show yesterday and he had his tank in quite a mess, haha! He uprooted quite a few of his plants and they were everywhere but where I had planted them. He must have been a mad man while I was away.

----------


## Lynn

> Kiwisugar, that would be pretty . Thanks for the great idea.
> 
> I got home from the Hamburg reptile show yesterday and he had his tank in quite a mess, haha! He uprooted quite a few of his plants and they were everywhere but where I had planted them. He must have been a mad man while I was away.


How dare you go away !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! Spoiled babies  :Big Grin: ...like he had a temper tantrum, lol!

----------


## sfpacman

> Sfpacman, I wish I was close enough to purchase one. He calls everyday, I think looking for a mate.


I'll ship one to you

----------


## Heather

Hmmm. Do you know if they've been tested for chytrid and ranavirus?

----------


## Heather

Couple updated pics of Bully

----------


## Bruce

He's getting big! Love the color too

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: . He is calling right now, ha ha! I wish he were a tad quieter at night  :Stick Out Tongue: . Love him though.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you . He is calling right now, ha ha! I wish he were a tad quieter at night . Love him though.


C'mon Heather, You know those sounds are music to your ears Lol! :Big Grin:

----------


## sfpacman

Niccce big fella ! Now he needs a handful of females to hang around ! wink

----------


## Heather

Haha! He is truly awesome. I will try to record him one of these days. He is so loud his call sometimes ripples through the water  :Big Grin: . 

It's true, it's true...haha, he is music to ONLY a frog and a frog adoring mother's ears  :Big Grin: . He is so loud you can hear him all the way down the hall to my room, with the door closed. 

He is starting to learn I am the feeder  :Smile: . He comes to the front of his pond when I am near. 

It seems as though his favorite food is freshly molted dubias. 

He was a great find  :Smile: . You are right...he definitely needs a nice girl friend. Perhaps then he won't need to call so loudly, lol  :Smile: .

----------


## Pluke

Somehow I don't think giving him a girlfriend will make him call less.. I have a feeling he may even call more.  :Wink:  

Bullfrogs in the wild are extremely loud.. I have a pond about a quarter mile down the road and in the spring I can hear them calling clear as day as well as tons of spring peepers. It's my favorite time of year.

----------


## Heather

You may be right, lol  :Smile: . 

He has a few different calls. Sometimes he makes short calls like the sound of a rubber band, sometimes he makes loud, deep, long calls...usually around 5 or 6:00 am.

----------


## Savannah

He's awesome heather congrats!! I love the pics you have of him popping his eyes out of the water.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## sfpacman

he is getting huge ! I ended up with 3 males and the rest females

----------


## Ashley

I have my bullfrogs in my bedroom.  They may be loud but I must be used to it because I can sleep through their calls lol!  I have males and females and it doesn't make a difference of how much they call.  I only have one albino the other are normal except for a really dark baby that is very dark (looks black).  I think it's cute their different calls.  Sometimes they do the rubberband sound.  Then there is this longer grating sound they make.  The cutest of all to me is the little quarking sound they make when I feed them.  They jump and take the food right out of my hand and then make that cute little noise.  I guess it's a happy sound.  The females make that sound too.  Not a lot of people know, but female bullfrogs can also "call".

Also if you get another bullfrog make sure it is the same size.  They will eat anything they can fit in their mouth.  You should also have a huge tank!  They are very territorial and will fight (both males and females).  They headbutt each other, push each other and hop on top of them pushing them underwater.  It may not seem harmful.  But it is very stressful to the frogs.  I only keep young bullfrogs together.  Once they are older I only put two together and I have to watch to make sure there is no bullying.  If so I have to separate.  That is why I only have a few bullfrogs compared to my other frogs.  I have 1 female albino.  Then the two little normal guys (that includes the dark one).  One I think is a boy.  The other is still to small to know for sure.

----------


## Heather

Thanks guys!  :Smile: 

That's awesome! 

I love mine...even that loud long call  :Stick Out Tongue: . He is definitely one of my favorite frogs  :Big Grin: .

He has gotten a tad bigger since those pictures. I watched him hunt his dubia last night. I put it on his rock. Boy, did he give it the stare-down, ha ha! 

My only trouble in the tank is keeping his water plants alive. ? The lights. I have 2 GE 6500k bulbs above him, but they're not on much because of his eyes. Any ideas on lighting that has enough lumens to keep them alive without hurting his sight? I looked at aquarium lights but I'm not sure if they'll hurt his vision? If so, I'd rather just replace plants intermittently. 

Thanks again!

I love my Bully!  :Smile:  I still hope to get him a female friend in the future.

----------


## sfpacman

> I have my bullfrogs in my bedroom.  They may be loud but I must be used to it because I can sleep through their calls lol!  I have males and females and it doesn't make a difference of how much they call.  I only have one albino the other are normal except for a really dark baby that is very dark (looks black).  I think it's cute their different calls.  Sometimes they do the rubberband sound.  Then there is this longer grating sound they make.  The cutest of all to me is the little quarking sound they make when I feed them.  They jump and take the food right out of my hand and then make that cute little noise.  I guess it's a happy sound.  The females make that sound too.  Not a lot of people know, but female bullfrogs can also "call".
> 
> Also if you get another bullfrog make sure it is the same size.  They will eat anything they can fit in their mouth.  You should also have a huge tank!  They are very territorial and will fight (both males and females).  They headbutt each other, push each other and hop on top of them pushing them underwater.  It may not seem harmful.  But it is very stressful to the frogs.  I only keep young bullfrogs together.  Once they are older I only put two together and I have to watch to make sure there is no bullying.  If so I have to separate.  That is why I only have a few bullfrogs compared to my other frogs.  I have 1 female albino.  Then the two little normal guys (that includes the dark one).  One I think is a boy.  The other is still to small to know for sure.



I have 3 males and 7 females abinos . 3-4" range ..And you are right some what. I have them in groups in sep.tanks. I have notice that the norm. color are way more meaner then the albinos! They just dont like the albinos. Ea. of my group are in 40 breeders. and they have been good. When I bred my normal color ones . I put 2 females and a male . and they were great. I had the water at 73-75 F. I had 1 batch ea before I donating them to my kids school. I remember when the normals used to head butt the albinos. I was shocked that they could something like that !

----------


## Heather

That is good to know. Perhaps I should get him an albino gf. He is in a 55 gallon. Looks like it would be small for 2. What do your set-ups look like?

----------


## Ashley

> That is good to know. Perhaps I should get him an albino gf. He is in a 55 gallon. Looks like it would be small for 2. What do your set-ups look like?


This is one of my tanks.  It's a 40 gallon.  I keep groups of babies and juvies in it.  Sorry it's a crappy cell phone picture.  It's in my boyfriend's messy room.  The adult tanks look much the same.

----------


## KiwiSugar

> This is one of my tanks. It's a 40 gallon. I keep groups of babies and juvies in it. Sorry it's a crappy cell phone picture. It's in my boyfriend's messy room. The adult tanks look much the same.


Looks good, and very roomy

pics of my old tank and my daughthers (6mth ago  plants have grown, ground cover plant carpets down like hill) , just finished my new one this week, gt pic soon but all plants are small

----------


## Ashley

Really like your tanks.  My tree frogs have nicely planted tanks as well.  I kept the bullfrog tanks simple because they are in my boyfriends care and I hate to say it but he really sucks at maintaining planted tanks lol!  All I gave him was some moss.  Surly he can't kill that!

----------


## KiwiSugar

you would hope so lol

here my new tank

----------


## KiwiSugar

missed one

do you have pics of other tanks?

----------


## Ashley

No I didn't take pictures of the other bullfrog tanks.

This is my tree frog tank though.

----------


## KiwiSugar

Tank looks great, I do love all the green

----------


## Heather

Pretty tanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Just a quick funny note...
now that the weather is cold and I have to blow dry my daughter's hair everyday, Mr. Bully is singing loudly every time. It's hilarious!!!  :Big Grin:  

On...croak, croak, croak as loud as he can! Off...stop. On...croak, croak, croak, croak! It's like he's trying to compete with it! Pretty funny! He's so loud  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Ashley

My frogs croak when I play music.  It always makes me giggle.

----------


## Heather

Me too!  :Smile:  Lol! My bully and my male pac seem to like rock music. My red eyes prefer the sound of the fish tank, I think. They're so silly  :Smile: . I love when they sing  :Smile: . My red eyes are croaking back and forth right now  :Smile: .

----------

